# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Sài Gòn - Mua gi lam qua khi di du lich Sai Gon

## thietht

Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết *mua gì làm quà khi đi* *du lịch Sài Gòn* cho người thân, bạn bè. _Didau.org_ xin giới thiệu với bạn một số đặc sản làm quà khi *du lịch Sài Gòn*.
*
1. Bánh pía
*
Bánh pía nổi tiếng nhất và tạo nên thương hiệu là bánh pía Sóc Trăng. Pía là âm đọc của người Triều Châu, có nghĩa là bánh. Bánh hình tròn, dẹt, còn có một tên gọi khác là bánh lột da vì lớp da bánh bên ngoài rất mỏng bọc lấy nhân bên trong là lòng đỏ trứng vịt muối, khoai, mứt các loại…

Bánh pía quyến rũ người ăn bởi hương thơm đặc trưng của sầu riêng. Ảnh: Khánh Hòa.

Nguyên liệu chính của bánh là bột mì được đưa vào máy và trộn đều với đường cát trắng. Cho vào một ít chất phụ gia vào bột, chia ra làm hai phần. Phần bột dai được cán mỏng như bánh tráng, cuốn tròn lại làm vỏ ngoài cùng. Phần bột xốp được xắt thành khối hình vuông, được dùng làm vỏ bánh bên trong.
Nhân bánh ngoài thịt và đậu xanh còn được chế biến thêm nhiều loại nhân như khoai, hột vịt muối… và một nguyên liệu quan trọng giúp chiếc bánh trở thành đặc sản của vùng Nam bộ là sầu riêng.
Bánh pía Sóc Trăng không quá ngọt và không quá béo, có thể ăn lai rai không biết ngán. Những người khách phương xa đến đây, khi về ai cũng mua một ít bánh làm quà cho người ở nhà. Chiếc bánh nhỏ bé nhưng ẩn trong đó là hương thơm đậm đà của vùng đất Nam Bộ.

*2. Café
*
Café Sài Gòn - Tự hào cà phê Việt



*3. Hạt điều
*
Hạt điều có giá trị kinh tế cao vì ăn ngon và có chứa nhiều giá trị dinh dưỡng như chất sắt, phốt pho, magie, kẽm, và selenium. Hạt điều cũng giàu chất chống oxi hóa, protein và hóa học thực vật. Nhờ vậy khi ăn sẽ giúp mang lại nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe.


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

----------


## thuydn

Đặc sản Sài Gòn mua làm quà - Mật ong rừng HIGHLAND BEE là sự lựa chọn tốt, chất lượng, giá tốt nhất.






Mật ong rừng highland hoàn toàn tự nhiên, được khai thác đánh bắt  tự nhiên trong rừng, mật ong mang hương vị thơm ngon của cỏ cây hoa lá  trong rừng có rất nhiều công dụng trong y học, chăm sóc sức khỏe. Đây là  đặc sản quý giá của rừng được nhiều người tiêu dùng trong, ngoài tỉnh  tin dùng và ưa thích. Mật ong rừng  thường được dùng để biếu cho các đối tác, bạn bè, người thân như một  quà có ý nghĩa cho sức khỏe của người nhận thể hiện sự quan tâm của  người tặng.






Nam Cát Tiên là tên gọi một vùng đất nằm gọn trong đoạn uốn khúc của sông Ðồng Nai, toạ lạc ngay trên ranh giới của cả 3 tỉnh Ðồng Nai, Bình Phước và Lâm Ðồng. Còn khu rừng cấm Nam Cát Tiên là phần chót và cao nhất của huyện Tân Phú (Ðồng Nai) có diện tích 36.000 ha, đại diện cho cả hệ thực vật và động vật Nam Bộ.

Khu rừng có cảnh thiên nhiên đa dạng: vừa có đồi, vừa có bãi ven sông, vừa có các trảng rộng lớn bằng phẳng, lại có các dòng chảy dốc. Vào mùa mưa các dòng suối hiền lành trở thành các dòng thác, nước đổ trắng xoá trên các triền đá lớn. Nhiều đoạn thác quanh co, lượn khúc tạo ra những bãi cát vàng rộng như các bãi tắm tự nhiên. Tục truyền, nơi đây có nàng tiên thường xuống hạ giới để vui đùa và tận hưởng dòng nước trong mát, nên được gọi là "Nam Cát Tiên".

Từ chỗ nghiên cứu tính nết, tập quán của đàn ong sống giữa bạt ngàn rừng cây với hương hoa phảng phất ngào ngạt, dần dần các thợ rừng tiền bối đã rút ra kinh nghiệm và đi đến thành thạo trong việc lấy mật ong rừng. Nếu chỉ mới nghe, chưa thực tế tưởng chừng như chuyện thần thoại.

Mật ong rừng nếu trước đây được những người dân địa phương lợi dụng vào điều kiện tự nhiên rừng rậm nguyên sinh ở nơi đây để khai thác mật ong rừng “bừa bãi vô tội vạ“, đó là nguyên nhân gây ra cháy rừng và hủy diệt loài ong rừng tự nhiên. Bởi vì để lấy được mật ong rừng thì người ta phải dùng lửa đốt chết hết đàn ong, chỉ còn trơ chọi lại tổ ong nguyên sáp. Ngày nay để ngăn chặn điều này, người dân đã ý thức được việc làm nguy hiểm của họ đến mức độ nào. Chính vì vậy nghề “gác kèo ong“ tự nhiên đã ra đời, họ lấy được mật ong rừng nhưng không làm tổn hại đến đàn ong và đàn ong lại tiếp tục phát triển và cho họ những mùa mật ong rừng mới. Họ biết được đặc tính tự nhiên của loài ong nên tự tạo ra những thanh gỗ có hình dạng đặc biệt và gác ở những nơi thuận lợi cho đàn ong rừng xây dựng “ lâu đài” trên đó. Và cứ thế họ được hưởng thành quả sau những tháng ngày ăn nằm ở rừng đó là mật ong rừng nguyên chất.
[



Nghề gác kèo lấy mật ong rừng là nghề cha truyền con nối do đó không phải ai cũng làm được. Điều quan trọng là phải biết yêu nghề và kinh nghiệm sẽ tăng dần theo thời gian, phải biết chọn chỗ thích hợp để ong nhanh xuống làm tổ. Những đàn ong lớn sẽ lâu xuống hơn ong nhỏ, nhưng cho nhiều mật ong rừng hơn. Sau 15 ngày kể từ khi ong xuống làm tổ sẽ bắt được đợt mật đầu tiên (mỗi lần bắt gọi là một dao). Sau đó cứ 10 ngày là bắt được dao tiếp theo. Nếu biết chăm sóc tốt (không để bướm đẻ sâu vào tổ, phát hiện phải cắt bỏ, nếu không chúng sẽ sinh sôi và làm hư tổ ong) có thể bắt được 3, 4 dao, tổ lớn có thể cho 15 đến 18 lít mật ong rừng nguyên chất.












01 lít mật ong rừng xịn phải cân nặng 1,3~1,4Kg, Mật ong rừng nguyên chất cân càng nặng thì hàm lượng Fructozo càng cao. Vui lòng liên hệ đúng địa chỉ để mua đúng hàng thật, tránh trường hợp “tiền mất tật mang“

_Bạn có thể tìm mua mật ong rừng, phấn ong, sáp ong tại địa chỉ :_
*
CỬA HÀNG GIỚI THIỆU - BÁN LẺ SẢN PHẨM*
30D Nơ Trang Long, P14 Q.Bình Thạnh, TPHCM.
Gần bệnh viện Ung Bướu, mở cửa từ 08:00 - 19:30

----------


## lovetravel

nhìn trai mật ong vàng ruộm ngon quá

----------


## thietht

*1. An Đông Plaza*

*Địa chỉ: 18 An Dương Vương, Q.5*


An Đông Plaza có ba khu vực chính là trung tâm thương mại, nhà hàng dịch vụ và khách sạn. Khu trung tâm thương mại gồm tầng trệt, lửng và từ lầu 1 đến lầu 3 sẽ kinh doanh sỉ và lẻ đủ các ngành hàng như vàng bạc đá quý, nữ trang, đồng hồ, mắt kính, mỹ phẩm, giày dép, túi xách, hàng da… (trệt); sản phẩm công nghệ thông tin, băng đĩa, điện máy – điện tử (tầng lửng); quần áo may sẵn và thời trang (lầu 1); vải sợi và phụ liệu ngành may, đồ dùng cá nhân, đồ chơi trẻ em, dụng cụ thể thao (lầu 2); hàng mỹ nghệ, hàng lưu niệm, bách hóa, thực phẩm khô và đóng hộp… (lầu 3).

Khu vực nhà hàng – dịch vụ (từ lầu 4 đến lầu 7) có diện tích xây dựng là 10.546 m2 với các hoạt động như thẩm mỹ viện, khu giữ trẻ, nhà hàng thức ăn nhanh, nhà hàng Trung Hoa, bar cà phê… Riêng tầng hầm với diện tích hơn 4.000 m2 đủ sức chứa hơn 500 ô tô con các loại.

*2. Chợ Bến Thành*

*Địa chỉ: Công trường Quách Thị Trang, Q.1*


Chợ Bến Thành xây dựng năm 1914 – chợ truyền thống, biểu tượng của một trung tâm thương mại lâu đời. Diện tích gần 13.000 m2, với 1.437 hộ cá thể và hơn 100 quầy hàng của 9 doanh nghiệp tham gia kinh doanh. Chợ được sửa chữa nâng cấp khang trang, sạch đẹp quy hoạch ngành hàng khoa học. Hàng hóa phong phú đa dạng đáp ứng nhu cầu tiêu dùng và tham quan, mua sắm của trong và ngoài nước. Chợ còn có đội ngũ quản lý và thương nhân lịch sự, nhiệt tình phục vụ. An ninh trật tự, phòng chống cháy nổ đảm bảo an toàn cho mọi người đến chợ.

Hãy thử một lần đến thăm chợ Bến Thành, để các bạn cảm nhận được sự hấp dẫn của ngôi chợ Việt truyền thống giữa lòng trung tâm Thành phố văn minh, hiện đại.

*3. Chợ Bình Tây*

*Địa chỉ: Tháp Mười, Q.6*


Khu vực chợ Bình Tây có diện tích khoảng 28.000 m2, bốn bên tiếp giáp với đường Lê Tân Kế, Tháp Mười, Trần Bình, Phan Văn Khỏe. Chợ có 12 cống nhỏ thông ra bốn hướng và một cổng chính nhìn về xa lộ Tháp Mười, trực diện bến xe Chợ Lớn.

Là cửa ngỏ về các tỉnh miền Tây Nam Bộ, thuận lợi cho giao thông, vận chuyển hàng trên bến dưới thuyền, chợ Bình Tây sớm trở thành chợ đầu mối sầm uất bậc nhất Việt Nam.

Trong chợ có khoảng 876 gian hàng về thực phẩm và gia vị, đây là mặt hàng chiếm tỷ lệ cao nhất, ngoài ra còn có các mặt hàng về đồ dùng gia đinh, hàng may sẵn, lương thực và các ngành hàng khác. Hàng hóa trong chợ phần lớn được phân phối dưới hình thức bán sỉ cho mối lái các tỉnh và những tư thương mua về bán tại các chợ nhỏ trong thành phố.

*4. Diamond Plaza*

*Địa chỉ: 34 Lê Duẩn, Q.1*


Diamond Plaza, gồm 22 tầng, được xây dựng vào năm 1999, tọa lạc ở góc đường Lê Duẩn và Phạm Ngọc Thạch, nằm phía sau lưng Nhà thờ Đức Bà, ngay trung tâm thành phố.

Diamond Plaza được sử dụng làm văn phòng, bệnh viện, trung tâm mua sắm và giải trí. Trung tâm mua sắm từ tầng trệt đến lầu 2, có hệ thống rạp chiếu phim và bể bơi trên lầu 13, sân đậu trực thăng trên sân thượng.

Ngay từ khi mở cửa, tòa nhà cùng trung tâm mua sắm đã tạo nên một hiện tượng trong giới trẻ địa phương. Đây là điểm vui chơi thường xuyên của một bộ phận thanh niên thành phố.

*5. Trung tâm Thương mại Parkson Sài Gòn*

*Địa chỉ: 35 bis Lê Thánh Tôn, Q.1*


Parkson là một trong những tấm gương thành công đáng tự hào tại Malaysia với dây chuyền bán lẻ. Từ sự khởi đầu khiêm tốn vào năm 1987, Parkson đã phát triển thành một chuỗi Trung tâm thương mại lớn nhất tại Malaysia.

Trung tâm thương mại Parkson SaigonTourist Plaza là trung tâm thương mại đầu tiên của Parkson tại thị trường Việt Nam. Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố, Parkson Saigon đã mang đến cho người tiêu dùng một thiên đường mua sắm tuyệt vời nhất.

Parkson cũng đã tiên phong đưa những thương hiệu quốc tế hàng đầu đến Việt Nam như Escada, Lauder, Lancome, Calvin Klein, Lancel, Timberland, Armani, DKNY, Tommy Hilfiger… nhằm đáp ứng thị hiếu ngày càng phát triển của thị trường.

*6. Sài Gòn Square*

*Địa chỉ: 7-9 Tôn Đức Thắng, Q.1 ; Góc Nam Kỳ Khởi Nghĩa và Lê Lợi, Q.1*


Ngay giữa lòng TPHCM, có một cái chợ được biết đến như “một trung tâm thời trang thu nhỏ”. Bước vào Saigon Square, cảm giác đầu tiên là người mua choáng ngợp trước cả rừng sản phẩm thời trang từ mắt kính, giày dép, túi xách đến quần áo mang nhãn hiệu của các “đại gia” trong ngành thời trang của thế giới.

Từ vài năm nay, Saigon Square là địa điểm “săn hàng” giá rẻ đối với nhiều khách.

*7. Siêu thị Big C*

*Địa chỉ: 202B Hoàng Văn Thụ, P.9, Q.Tân Bình – 138A Tô Hiến Thành, P.15, Q.10 – 1231 Quốc lộ 1A, Khu phố 5, Bình Trị Đông B, Bình Tân – 792 Nguyễn Kiệm, P.3, Q.Gò Vấp*


Big C là chi nhánh của Tập đoàn Casino, một trong những công ty hàng đầu của Pháp trong lĩnh vực phân phối với doanh số đạt 28.7 tỉ Euro.

Có mặt tại TPHCM, Biên Hòa, Hà Nội, Hải Phòng, Huế, Đà Nẵng, Big C phát triển theo mô hình trung tâm thương mại hiện đại gồm đại siêu thị đi kèm trung tâm mua sắm với đầy đủ các dịch vụ tiện ích:

- Các đại siêu thị Big C được tổ chức theo mô hình kinh doanh tự chọn, diện tích từ 4.000 m2 đến 9.000 m2, kinh doanh gần 50.000 mặt hàng trong đó 95% là hàng Việt. Với tiêu chí “Giá rẻ cho mọi nhà!”, nét nổi bật của các Đại siêu thị Big C là giá luôn cạnh tranh nhờ các chương trình giảm giá kéo dài, khuyến mãi lớn và những nỗ lực bình ổn giá.

- Các Trung tâm mua sắm Big C hội tụ nhiều thương hiệu nổi tiếng của Việt Nam và thế giới trong các lĩnh vực thời trang, nữ trang, điện tử, gia dụng, thực phẩm, nhà sách… Ngoài ra, tại đây còn có nhiều nhà hàng ẩm thực, ăn nhanh, thức uống,… cùng với các khu vui chơi giải trí hấp dẫn dành cho trẻ em, thanh niên và gia đình.

*8. Siêu thị Co-op Mart*

*Địa chỉ: 168 Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Q.3 – 127 Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Q.Bình Thạnh, 189C Cống Quỳnh, Q.1*


Co-op Mart đã đứng vững trên thị trường và trong lòng người tiêu dùng bởi phong cách phục vụ và cách kinh doanh riêng: Đưa chợ vào siêu thị. Người đầu tiên đặt nền móng cho Co-op Mart và cũng là người gánh vác trọng trách cao nhất ở 16 siêu thị ngày nay là Anh hùng Lao động Nguyễn Thị Nghĩa, Chủ tịch Hội đồng quản trị Saigon Co-op Mart.

Từ trang trí cửa hàng trong và ngoài siêu thị đến khối lượng hàng hóa bán phong phú hơn, trình bày bắt mắt hơn không kém gì bất cứ siêu thị nước ngoài nào nhất là hàng thực phẩm. Chuỗi siêu thị đã hình thành, cái ra đời sau to đẹp hơn cái trước và mang tính chuyên nghiệp hơn.

Co-op Mart trở thành thương hiệu quen thuộc của người dân thành phố và người tiêu dùng cả nước. Là nơi mua sắm đáng tin cậy của người tiêu dùng.

*9. Thương xá Tax*

*Địa chỉ: 135 Nguyễn Huệ, Q.1*


au nhiều lần đổi tên, Thương xá Tax trở về với chính tên gọi quen thuộc dưới sự quản lý của Tổng Công ty Thương mại Sài Gòn – SATRA. Thương xá Tax ngày nay có kiến trúc độc đáo, hiện đại nhưng vẫn giữ được nét kiến trúc cổ kiểu Pháp từ đầu thế kỷ 19. Với tổng diện tích 15.000 m2 (gồm tầng trệt và bốn lầu), Thương xá Tax kinh doanh các mặt hàng cao cấp thương hiệu nổi tiếng và hàng Việt Nam chất lượng cao: Nữ trang, Vàng bạc đá quý, Mỹ phẩm, Đồng hồ, Điện tử, Điện gia dụng, Thời trang, Vali túi xách, Lưu niệm, Thủ công mỹ nghệ, Siêu thị tự chọn, Nhà hàng, Khu vui chơi và hàng hóa phục vụ thiếu nhi, Dịch vụ Ngân hàng, Internet, Massage, Highlands Coffee Góc Sài Gòn…

*10. Zen Plaza*

*Địa chỉ: 56 Nguyễn Trãi, Q.1*


Đến Zen sau khi làm một vòng mua sắm thời trang quần áo, giày dép, giỏ xách chán chê ở các tầng dưới, các bạn có thể bước vào không gian tươi mát “treo” lưng chừng tòa nhà, ở tầng 7. Quanh sân vườn là các quầy hàng kề sát nhau của một loạt những thương hiệu ẩm thực vốn đã “đứng tên” trong lòng giới sành điệu món ẩm thực ngon từ nhiều năm.

Từ Phở 24, nhà hàng Hoàng Yến, Kem Nelly Ice, Long Monaco, Cơm ngon Bảo Hân, Cà phê Brio đến nhà hàng The Sushi Bar nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản. Khung cảnh vườn thiết kế đầy nét hài hòa, tinh tế giữa không gian kiến trúc Việt và Nhật, vườn ẩm thực mang lại những bữa ăn vừa nhanh lại vừa ngon và một không gian thư giãn cho khách hàng với hơn 500 món ăn Việt, Nhật, Pháp, Ý,…

Giới trẻ, giới công chức văn phòng, và mọi người vào mua sắm tại Zen tha hồ chọn lựa.

----------


## thientai206

thích ăn hạt điều ^^

----------


## hangnt

Du lịch Sài Gòn Ngoài những công trình kiến trúc cổ kính, món ăn đường phố độc đáo, những khu chợ mua sắm sầm uất cũng là nơi thu hút đông đảo khách du lịch khi đến Sài Gòn. Nơi đây sẽ có rất nhiều sản phẩm để bạn lựa chọn mua về làm quà cho người thân, gia đình và bạn bè.

*Mua sắm theo các mặt hàng*

_Mua valy, túi xách_

Bạn cần những chiếc valy để đựng đồ trong chuyến du lịch, hay một vài túi xách thời trang cho việc dạo phố thì đường Lê Lai, quận 1 là nơi bạn có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn. Hàng valy, túi xách ở đây đa dạng, đẹp, lạ và luôn được nhiều khách hàng đánh giá cao. Do nằm cách chợ Bến Thành 20 m nên hãy bắt đầu bằng việc mua sắm chiếc valy, túi xách để chuyến du lịch của bạn được nhẹ nhàng hơn và chứa đựng đầy ắp những gói quà xinh xắn cho bạn bè, người thân. 



Bạn sẽ dễ dàng tìm cho mình chiếc valy ưng ý khi đến đường Lê Lai, quận 1.
_Mua quần áo_

Bạn là người yêu thích và đam mê thời trang, muốn mua cho mình vài bộ quần áo với nhiều phong cách thì Sài Gòn Square là điểm đến phù hợp. Nơi đây tập trung buôn bán phần lớn là quần áo và túi xách, từ bình dân cho đến hàng cao cấp. Hàng hóa ở đây ít được niêm yết giá nên du khách cần mặc cả trước khi quyết định mua. Vào những ngày cuối tuần nơi đây trở nên tấp nập, đông đúc. Ngoài ra dọc con đường Nguyễn Trãi cũng là điểm đến thú vị cho việc sắm sửa quần áo. Ban đêm dọc hai bên đường như một chợ đêm quần áo thu nhỏ.



Mua sắm quần áo ở Sài Gòn sẽ cho bạn nhiều kiểu dáng phù hợp.
_Mua tranh vẽ_

Nếu tìm cho mình một vài tranh ảnh để trang trí cho ngôi nhà của bạn thì đừng quên phố tranh ảnh Trần Phú, quận 5. Các cửa hàng ở đây nằm san sát nhau, bạn có thể dễ dàng tìm đủ thể loại tranh ảnh theo sở thích hoặc những bức họa nổi tiếng được sao chép lại. Khách mua tranh không đông đúc nên bạn dễ dáng kết hợp mua sắm và thưởng ngoạn những bức vẽ đẹp đầy cảm xúc.

_Mua giày, dép_

Có hai con đường để du khách lựa chọn cho việc mua sắm giày, dép. Nếu thích phong cách và chất lượng bạn nên đến đường Lý Chính Thắng, quận 3, nơi đây tập trung phần lớn các hiệu giày, dép nổi tiếng của Sài Gòn và được chia thành nhiều chủng loại… Bạn cũng có thể dễ dàng tìm thấy một vài loại giày mới nhất đang được nhiều người ưa chuộng.

Nằm bên trái chợ Bến Thành, đường Lưu Văn Lang, quận 1 cũng là tụ điểm của các loại giày nhưng không phong phú về mặt hàng. Đa phần là các loại dép tông phục vụ cho khách du lịch ngoại quốc và một phần giày, dép cho trẻ con. Nếu thích phong cách bụi đến đây là lựa chọn hợp lý.



Một đôi giày cho những chuyến du lịch luôn là lựa chọn lý tưởng.
_Mua vải vóc_

Bạn cần tìm những miếng vải đẹp để làm quà hay may cho mình chiếc áo dài truyền thống vừa ý, chợ vải Soái Kình Lâm là nơi bạn cần lựa chọn. Vải ở đây đa dạng đủ màu sắc, kích cỡ và nguồn gốc. Giá cả cũng tương đối rẻ nên sẽ dễ dàng cho bạn lựa chọn theo sở thích.

_Mua đồ cổ_

Có thể xem nơi đây là phố đồ cổ của Sài Gòn, tập trung đa dạng những món đồ được làm bằng đồng như lư hương, bệ thờ…bằng gỗ như tượng Phật Di Lặc, đôi lục bình…, bằng sành sứ như chén,đĩa… hay bằng giấy như các loại tem và tiền cổ…Hãy ghé đường Lê Công Kiều, quận 1 nếu bạn là tín đồ của các món đồ cổ.



Đừng quên những món đồ cổ khi bạn đến Sài Gòn.

----------


## hangnt

_Du lịch Sài Gòn bạn muốn mua những món quà cho người thân, bạn bè mà vừa rẻ và đẹp thì sau đây là một số địa chỉ Didau.Org tổng hợp từ nhiều nguồn để có thể đưa ra một vài địa điểm trong số những địa điểm mua sắm giá rẻ ở Sài Gòn._

*1. Chợ bà Chiểu*

Chợ bà Chiểu quá nổi tiếng với cư dân Sài Gòn. Buổi chiều tầm 5 giờ là bắt đầu thấy các xe quần áo, giày dép, phụ kiện thời trang, quần áo trẻ em… được bày bán ở la liệt xung quanh chợ, nhất là phía đoạn đường Bùi Hữu Nghĩa, Phan Đăng Lưu và Diên Hồng. Chợ bà Chiểu tụ tập bán quần áo, phụ kiện thời trang vào ban đêm rất nhiều. Chợ họp quanh năm và đông nhất là vào các thời điểm gần tết.



Chợ bà Chiểu, một trong những địa chỉ mua sắm giá rẻ ở Sài Gòn
Chợ bà Chiểu bán đủ thứ “thượng vàng hạ cám” từ bóp da, ví, nịt, túi xách, giày dép đến quần áo bình dân và cao cấp. Nếu bạn đi chợ Bà Chiểu, nên đi tầm 7-8h tối, giờ đó gửi xe phía bên kia đường, trong các trường học rồi từ từ dạo chợ. Chợ đông nhưng bán đồ nhiều và giá bình dân nên rất nhiều người đổ xô ra đây mua sắm vào buổi tối. Có thể nói chợ bà Chiểu là một trong những địa chỉ mua sắm giá rẻ ở Sài Gòn. Chợ bà Chiểu thu hút đông đảo đối tượng sinh viên, công nhân, dân văn phòng, dân lao động. Rất ít du khách nước ngoài đến mua sắm ở đây.

*2. Chợ đêm sinh viên làng Đại học Thủ Đức*

Chợ đêm sinh viên phục vụ chủ yếu cho đối tượng là sinh viên. Người bán, người mua đa số là sinh viên. Chợ này bán đủ các loại từ chiếc kẹp tóc đến giày đến quần áo, dây chuyền, vòng đeo tay, nịt, vớ v.v.. Chợ đêm ở đây thuộc dạng tự phát nằm đối diện trường Đại học Khoa học Tự nhiên.



Sinh viên thường là người mua và đôi khi cũng là người bán ở các chợ mua sắm giá rẻ
Chợ thường hoạt động sôi nổi từ 19h tới 22h, tuy nhỏ nhưng bạn muốn mua gì cũng có, giá cả lại rất sinh viên. Hoạt động mua bán ở đây vì đa phần là sinh viên nên tương đối lịch sự, thân thiện và mềm mỏng. Chợ cũng là nơi tạo ra nguồn thu nhập, nuôi sống cho đời sống nhiều sinh viên muốn bươn chải, kiếm sống. Hàng hóa ở đây thường chất lượng vừa phải, bình dân, có nững mặt hàng “handmade” do các bạn sinh viên tự tay làm bán cũng không kém phần xinh xắn. Vậy nên các bạn nhớ kiểm soát túi tiền của mình nhé.

*3. Chợ đêm Bắc Ninh*

Trải dọc trên đường Nguyễn Bá Luật quận Thủ Đức, gần trường ĐH Sư phạm Kỹ thuật và trường Cao đẳng Xây dựng là chợ đêm Bắc Ninh. Tuy không được nổi tiếng như các chợ đêm khác ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh nhưng chợ đêm Bắc Ninh lại là một nơi thu hút rất đông các bạn sinh viên đến mua hàng. Chợ nằm ở vị trí thuận lợi, gần các trường đại học nên hàng hóa ở đây cũng đa dạng, phong phú không kém gì các phiên chợ khác. Chợ họp bắt đầu khoảng 19h tối, người bán người mua đa số là chị em phụ nữ nên nhiều người hay gọi chợ này là “chợ con gái”.



Chợ đêm dành cho công nhân hay sinh viên cũng là một địa điểm mua sắm giá rẻ
Hàng hóa ở chợ Bắc Ninh chất lượng bình dân nên giá cả khá mềm, phù hợp túi tiền sinh viên, công nhân. Chợ đêm Bắc Ninh không rộng. Người mua, kẻ bán đông đúc nên thường không có chỗ giữ xe. Do vậy trước khi đi dạo chợ bạn phải tìm cho mình một nơi gửi xe gần đó rồi hẵng ghé thăm các gian hàng.

*4. Chợ đêm công nhân Hạnh Thông Tây*

Chợ đêm Hạnh Thông Tây nằm trên đường Quang Trung, quận Gò Vấp. Chợ khá nổi tiếng với các công nhân ở gần khu này và cả những người đi đường, các khách tham quan. Khách hàng chủ yếu là sinh viên, công nhân và một số lượng cư dân thành phố tới đây ăn uống, mua sắm.

Chợ bắt đầu họp từ 6h tối. Tầm 8h – 8h30 là chợ đông người, hoạt động sôi nổi và khu vực đường Quang Trung thường xảy ra kẹt xe. Hàng hóa bày la liệt, bắt mắt từ đầu chợ đến cuối chợ và dọc theo đường Quang Trung, khu vực nhà thờ và khu vực trước chợ. Ở chợ này hàng hóa đa dạng không kém gì các chợ đêm khác từ quần áo, túi xách, phụ kiện, trang sức, mũ bảo hiểm v.v.. Nếu bạn biết cách trả giá thì có thể mua được những món “rất hời”. Chợ này có điểm đặc trưng là người bán rao rất to, họ cười nói vui vẻ và tỏ ra rất thân thiện với người mua.



Chợ là nơi thu hút nhiều đối tượng ở đủ các loại tuổi thích mua sắm giá rẻ
Bạn nên đi chợ Hạnh Thông Tây sớm vì dễ có thể gửi xe hoặc dạo hết tất cả các gian hàng ở đây. Nếu đi muộn, nhất là vào những này cuối tuần, chủ nhật, gần chợ có nhà thờ, người đi lễ về rất đông, dễ gây ùn tắc giao thông. Vì vậy, để mua sắm ở chợ này, bạn nên rủ thêm 1 vài người bạn cùng đi cho vui và nhớ là đừng nên đi vào giờ tan tầm hay cao điểm.

*5. Chợ đêm sinh viên - công nhân Gò Vấp*

Chợ đêm Gò Vấp chủ yếu bán quần áo, giày dép, đồ lót, dây nịt… dành cho đối tượng là sinh viên và công nhân ở khu vực Gò Vấp, Bình Thạnh… Chợ đêm chỉ tụ tập 1 đoạn chợ phía gần đường hẻm Lý Thường Kiệt. Buổi tối các bạn có thể thấy ở đây bày rất  nhiều quần áo đẹp. Nếu tinh mắt một chút, bạn cũng có thể chọn được nhiều bộ đồ đẹp và rất độc đáo ở đây.



Chợ công nhân bán rất nhiều mặt hàng từ giày dép, quần áo đến các phụ kiện thời trang
Chợ này không có chỗ giữ xe ban đêm nên tốt hơn hết bạn nhờ ai đó chở đi, hoặc nếu vào mua thì chạy xe dọc theo chợ cũng có thể mua được, hơi cực 1 tý. Ở đây có mấy gian bán quần Jeans rất đẹp, chất lượng mà giá cả phải chăng. Những quần áo thời trang khác cũng nhiều, người bán cũng không thách lắm, nên bạn có thể tìm mua đồ giá rẻ ở khu vực này.

*6. Chợ mua sắm Phạm Văn Hai*

Chợ nằm ngay Phạm Văn Hai, quận Q.Tân Bình, đoạn từ công viên Hoàng Văn Thụ chạy vào 1 khúc. Chợ Phạm Văn Hai là “thiên đường quần áo dành riêng cho phái đẹp” của rất nhiều chị em. Chợ này bán hàng bình dân nhưng chất lượng thì cũng đạt tiêu chuẩn. Chợ này bán đa số các hàng thời trang, quần áo, phụ kiện thời trang cho phái nữ. Chợ hoạt động từ sáng sớm đến chiều tối, thu hút hàng nghìn lượt khách ghé đến mua sắm mỗi ngày. Đặc biệt, sau giờ tan tầm hoặc vào những ngày nghỉ, chủ nhật, khách ghé chợ rất đông chủ yếu là các chị em đi mua quần áo và đi ăn hàng.



Sinh viên mua sắm ở chợ Phạm Văn Hai, một trong những chợ bán đồ thời trang giá rẻ
Quần áo ở đây bắt mắt, nhiều màu sắc, kiểu dáng, và hợp với nhiều đối tượng từ người lớn đến trẻ em, giá cả cũng hợp với túi tiền của đa số khách hàng ghé đến. Chợ là điểm hẹn “rỉ tai” của nhiều bạn teen, công nhân, dân văn phòng và có cả những cô dì U40-50.

Các mặt hàng được ưa chuộng ở đây như váy, đầm, áo sơ mi, áo thun, quần jean, giày dép, nón, vớ, đồ lót, quần áo trẻ sơ sinh, quần áo trẻ em, mỹ phẩm, nịt, khăn choàng… v.v.. Mẫu mã ở đây thì khỏi chê, rất đẹp và rất nhiều kiểu dáng. Đôi khi bạn cũng có thể “tậu” được những bộ cánh đẹp “y chang” trong các shop sang trọng nhưng giá cả ở đây thì rất hợp lý, rất bình dân.

Nguồn gốc hàng ở đây Việt Nam cũng có, Trung Quốc cũng có, Đài Loan cũng có, Thái cũng có mà Hàn Quốc cũng có v… Vì thế, tùy loại mà giá cả từ vài chục nghìn đến vài trăm nghìn. Ăn thua là “con mắt” chọn đồ và cách phán đoán giá, trả giá của bạn.

*7. Chợ ban ngày An Sương*

Nhìn ngoài chợ An Sương trông rất vắng khách nhưng đi vào khu nhà lồng thì các bạn có thể thấy được cảnh mua bán diễn ra cũng khá tấp nập. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên đến đây sớm vì chợ An Sương chủ yếu bán vào ban ngày, tầm 5h chiều là các sạp quần áo, giày dép trong chợ đóng cửa nghỉ, tốt hơn hết là nên mua sắm vào tầm giờ trưa chiều, ít khách và thoải mái trả giá.



Nhiều địa chỉ mua sắm giá rẻ ở Sài Gòn “rơi” vào các chợ truyền thống
Chợ An Sương ít nói thách, có gian hàng nói đúng giá mà khách không cần phải trả lần nào. Tuy nhiên, bạn cũng cần kiểm tra kỹ chất lượng mới trả giá. Hàng ở đây chủ yếu dành cho công nhân và người lao động bình dân. Dù thế, bạn cũng có thể tìm được những đồ quần áo chất lượng ở đây mà giá cả lại rất rẻ so với những chợ khác hoặc trong shop quần áo. Chợ An Sương nằm gần ngã tư An Sương, quận 12. Nếu bạn muốn mua sắm ở đây, có thể đến ngã tư An Sương rồi hỏi mấy chú xe ôm hoặc người dân họ sẽ chỉ.

Trên đây chúng tôi đã “điểm” qua 8 địa chỉ mua sắm giá rẻ ở thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Tùy theo khu vực sinh sống mà các bạn có thể tìm hiểu và chọn cho mình một địa chỉ uy tín trong số tất cả những địa điểm mua sắm giá rẻ ở Sài Gòn. Và tất nhiên, bạn muốn mua sắm được giá rẻ bạn phải có kinh nghiệm về trao đổi, tìm hiểu giá cả, phải hiểu biết một chút về món hàng mình sắp mua như về giá cả, chất lượng, xuất xứ… để từ đó có thể thỏa thuận và mua với giá rẻ, giá hợp lý.

----------


## dung89

Vào Sài Gòn chắc đi mua sắm quần áo thôi

----------


## Quán Bà Tư Béo

Đậu phộng chiên nước mắm: 35k/hũ 250g
Hạt điều rang muối Loại 1: 135k/bịch 500g
Mứt me: 90k/bịch 500g
(Giá tại Sài Gòn, giao hàng tận nơi)

Sản phẩm do gia đình em làm nên đảm bảo chất lượng, không chất bảo quản, các anh chị yên tâm khi sử dụng nhé.
Tết sắp đến, chọn mua các mặt hàng bán ngoài chợ không yên tâm chút nào, nên nhà em làm hàng vừa dùng cho gia đình vừa bán luôn. Anh chị nào đặt hàng em mới làm nên đặt trước dùm em 2-3 ngày nhé.

LIÊN HỆ: 0937220385 (Vũ Thảo)

Các anh chị ở Hà Nội muốn mua hàng thì giá sẽ cao hơn một chút nhé vì em cộng thêm tiền vận chuyển.
Cảm ơn mọi người đã ủng hộ.
Hình thật sản phẩm ở đây ạ http://youtu.be/mqW4lQKXTiQ

----------

